# Awesome video on fall fishing Boulder Mountain



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't know how many people have seen this, but I thought a few would enjoy it.






(nate -- 5:10. Kind of makes you wonder why the DWR would do this, doesn't it? It's all about getting the public the info they want.)


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Any publicity is good publicity. A controversial fish and a messy situation turns into an opportunity to advertise the Boulder mountain and hotspot a lake that may only have 20 brook trout left in it. Hopefully there will be a handful of Brookies that survive the onslaught of anglers that are gearing up to go there right now. -)O(- 
Maybe the DWR could plant 100 or so Brookies in there and help the population out (wishful thinking). Too bad, it used to be a good Brookie lake.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

HighmtnFish said:


> Any publicity is good publicity. A controversial fish and a messy situation turns into an opportunity to advertise the Boulder mountain and hotspot a lake that may only have 20 brook trout left in it. Hopefully there will be a handful of Brookies that survive the onslaught of anglers that are gearing up to go there right now. -)O(-
> Maybe the DWR could plant 100 or so Brookies in there and help the population out (wishful thinking). Too bad, it used to be a good Brookie lake.


Agreed. Some lakes don't need the publicity.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow. Some folks go a little overboard to stir the pot, don't they? **** Brett, I need to pull you out back the woodshed!


----------



## bigshooter (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow you are still just missing the mark champ. What will you ever do once you don't have daddy or brother to tell you what to say? I am still waiting for some proof. You can do it - pull out a stocking report and post it for everyone to see!!! o-||


----------



## hedged (May 20, 2012)

I don't have a problem with the name of this lake being advertised why not it's closed more then it's open and you can't keep the cuts which is what this lake is managed for not brook trout.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

hedged said:


> I don't have a problem with the name of this lake being advertised why not it's closed more then it's open and you can't keep the cuts which is what this lake is managed for not brook trout.


That's what made it so special! Short season, artis only, and a little known but barely holding on population of above average brook trout. The few brook trout left in there do nothing to harm the CO Cutts. There are plenty of cutt lakes on boulder now to keep the feds off our backs. Let's not forget the true nastalgia and gem of the Boulder. The magnificent brook trout!!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting PBH, it reminds me I don't fish Boulder enough. Actually, I usually only fish it during the hunts...


----------



## hedged (May 20, 2012)

And this video doesn't do more damage then that video or should I name the lakes they fished.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID2hbOI2 ... re=related


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

hedged said:


> And this video doesn't do more damage then that video or should I name the lakes they fished.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID2hbOI2 ... re=related


I like that video I've seen it before but thanks for posting it.


----------

